# age limits for egg donation



## paperopoli (May 17, 2005)

I've read somewhere that IVI has a limit of 45 years for egg donation recipients, but this is at odds with a post of a woman over that age going there...  Does anyone have clearer information?
Anyway, Eugin has a limit of 50 and Instituto Marques on its website states a limit of 50 for the "egg donation refunding program"...
Clinics in Eastern Europe seem less concerned about age... Altravita doesn't have a definite limit, and Isida treats women in their 50s (I don't know if they have a definite limit).
  (I apologize for my poor English)


----------



## deamanwal (Jun 21, 2005)

The age limit at IVI Valencia is 50.
          Good luck to all the Ladies!


----------

